#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت | General Web and Internet Issues >  >  تلویزیون‌های متصل به اینترنت انتخاب اصلی کاربران می‌شوند

## tofighsob

*یک  گزارش جدید پیش‌بینی کرد که تلویزیون‌های متصل به اینترنت (Connected TVs) برای  اکثریت افرادی که در سال 2015، به خرید یک تلویزیون اقدام می‌کنند، به یک معیار  تبدیل خواهد شد.*  بنا به گزارش سایت FutureSource،  حدود 80 درصد از تمام دستگاه‌های تلویزیونی که در سال 2014 عرضه می‌شوند،  دستگاه‌های هوشمند خواهند بود، در حالی که این میزان در سال 2011 تنها 27 درصد بوده  است.   براساس این گزارش، کشور ژاپن که 59  درصد از میزان سفارش تلویزیون توسط مردمش در سال 2011 تلویزیون هوشمند بوده است،  هدایتگر مسیر انتخاب تلویزیون‌های متصل به اینترنت است.  تاکنون، این میزان در آمریکا و چین  به 29 درصد رسیده است اما اروپا که 24 درصد از فروش تلویزیون‌های آن به  تلویزیون‌های متصل به اینترنت اختصاص داشته است، پشت این منحنی قرار دارد.

----------

*صابری*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

